# Buying handguns in a state that I live in but am not a resident of?



## Andrew986 (Mar 31, 2020)

I am a graduate student in Oklahoma and bought a few guns off of gunbroker (one rifle and two handguns) and shipped them to my local gun dealer. I am a resident of the great state of Texas and do not want to change residency. I had never bought handguns before but had bought rifles before with no problems. To my surprise, the local gun dealer would not give me my handguns because my drivers license is a Texas license which did not match my Oklahoma address. They said I could use my water bill if I had one to prove residency but I do not have a water bill because it's included in my rent. They said that I could not use an electricity bill because that is through a private company and needs to be through the government (as the water bill is). All of my tax forms have my Texas address listed on them instead of my Oklahoma address. 

Has anyone encountered a situation like this and know of a way that I can get my guns without either paying the extra shipping and FFL fees and sending them down to Texas and driving down there to pick them up, or getting the Oklahoma drivers license (which costs 81 dollars by the way). 

I don't want an Oklahoma residency because I deer hunt down in Texas on my folks ranch and don't want to have to pay 315 dollars for an out of state license.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Can you get a OK ID? Fishing license or hunting license that has your current address? 

other option is to have firearms shipped to a FFL in Texas, for you to pick up there. But then you are adding shipping fees.


----------



## Andrew986 (Mar 31, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Can you get a OK ID? Fishing license or hunting license that has your current address?
> 
> other option is to have firearms shipped to a FFL in Texas, for you to pick up there. But then you are adding shipping fees.


No, I've never hunted or fished in Oklahoma. I'm trying to avoid shipping to Texas as I've already paid the shipping fees to send it here. Even worse, I'd have to pay the FFL fees at the place in Oklahoma and Texas.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

But if you bought a hunting or fishing license, would the shop count it? Might be worth a shot.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Andrew986 said:


> I am a resident of the great state of Texas and do not want to change residency.


You've answered your own question. If you don't have a valid Oklahoma drivers license or valid OK ID with your current and correct OK address and having resided in Oklahoma for at least 6 months; you are not considered a resident of Oklahoma for state or for form 4473 purposes.

In other words, you have not legally established your residency in Oklahoma. Unfortunately, you should have found this out before having the firearms shipped to an OK FFL


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One way or another, you're going to have to pony up some money.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

denner12 said:


> In other words, you have not legally established your residency in Oklahoma. Unfortunately, you should have found this out before having the firearms shipped to an OK FFL


Yet another violation of our 2nd amendment rights......... ".......shall not infringe"........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm assuming you're working in Oklahoma? Pay stubs, w2, w4.
Can you register to vote in Oklahoma?
Your paying into the unemployment insurance state fund via your paycheck earned in Oklahoma state.
The post office is a federal agency that you've been receiving mail. 
Maybe they can verify .

If they're willing to accept a water bill ???


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Yep, laws be laws. Perhaps an OK driver's license? I see this happening often as I live juse 6 miles from the state border and often residents of the other state will attempt to buy a gun seven mile into OR, even though they live less than 12 miles from the store...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner12 said:


> You've answered your own question. If you don't have a valid Oklahoma drivers license or valid OK ID with your current and correct OK address and having resided in Oklahoma for at least 6 months; you are not considered a resident of Oklahoma for state or for form 4473 purposes.
> 
> In other words, you have not legally established your residency in Oklahoma. Unfortunately, you should have found this out before having the firearms shipped to an OK FFL


Yup, denner is right. I am an Indiana resident, and my son and his family live in Ohio. They have a sporting goods store over there that has some of the best prices on handguns than I have ever seen, as compared to my area of Indiana. I could buy one there, and have them ship it to an FFL in Indiana, but by the time I do that, I have lost what I would have gained in savings.


----------

